# Clomid and wishing I hadn't...



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

I'm currently on my 5th cycle of Clomid and can't help thinking back to our first consultant appointment where we were told that after all of the tests we'd had, IVF was recommended.

The consultant gave us our options - wait and keep trying, Clomid for 3 months or IVF.
I wish with all my heart then that I'd had the guts to pipe up and ask for IVF referral, but stupidly I thought that the Clomid would be a wonder drug which would make me pregnant and jumped in without thinking whether it was appropriate.

After my 3 months on Clomid I had to wait another month before my next consultant appointment, where we were told we'd be referred for IVF but given 3 more months' supply of Clomid... 

I found out recently that we were not referred at all and that the policy is to have 6 full cycles of clomid before referral, not 3! You can imagine I was heartbroken - all that waiting for nothing to move forward.

Now on cycle 5, I'm struggling with the side effects and knowing more now I wish we'd not bothered. The side effects have been increasingly awful and I'm wavering on the idea of not taking next months' cycle because I can't bear the thought of it anymore.

All of my tests have indicated that I ovulate, my periods are regular as clockwork and although I do have cysts on my ovaries, OH's SA results were that the count was great, but morphology only had 2% normal. I felt at the time of the consultant appointment, the consultant talked us into clomid - his words were "yes, you only have 2% normal sperm shape, but 2% in a sample of 36 million isn't such bad odds - it only takes one!".

Now after having 6 cycles, the ups and downs, hot flashes, mood swings, pain and emotional stress of it all I feel like I've been totally short changed.
The recommendations are for women who ovulate not to be prescribed Clomid and I just feel like I've been fobbed off - given a "magic pill" to go away with on the off chance that I might just get up the duff and save the NHS some money.

I'm hoping that feeling like this is just me being in the dark place this month, but I'm not sure.
I hate clomid and wish that my journey to motherhood was moving forward, rather than stagnating and hoping for a miracle.


----------



## pumpkin34 (Feb 25, 2012)

I felt like you Mungobungo. It's a horrible waiting game. I ovulated before I took Clomid too (but randomly) but stuck with it and got my BFP after my 6th and final round when I'd given up all hope. I know it isn't a wonder drug for everyone but it's worth continuing before more invasive treatment. Keep going. xxx


----------



## Zombie (May 7, 2014)

Thank you Pumpkin34

It's hard to stay positive and battle through the side effects and the what-if's when you're not getting the result you want isn't it? One more cycle to go... One more cycle to go... One more... Just one more.


----------



## Petal bell (Nov 24, 2013)

Mungobungo - I felt v similarly to you after 4 months of clomid, the side effects just mounted up and were quite unbearable at times. I found acupuncture really really helped with managing the side effects so maybe if you aren't already, give it a try. Also just to let you know that our IVF clinic wanted me to have 2 clear months off the clomid before starting any form of IVF treatment. If you are an NHS referral then I doubt it will be a problem as I don't think the referral will come through quite that quickly but just thought it's worth you bearing in mind if you're going private and want to start IVF asap. 
Good luck with it all x


----------

